# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  (Asturias) Hidrográfica afirma que Caleao es "una alternativa más" para asegurar el agua.

## JMTrigos

Artículo sobre la nuevo periodo de planificación 2015-2021 de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Cantábrico.

http://www.lne.es/nalon/2014/07/01/h...r/1608154.html

Segunda parte 
http://www.lne.es/nalon/2014/07/01/e...o/1608153.html

Documento sobre el que se hace referencia.

http://www.chcantabrico.es/images/pd...pti_dhcocc.pdf

----------

jlois (05-jul-2014)

----------

